# Just Been Training In Thailand



## adrenaline (Sep 2, 2002)

I just came back from Thailand ( Phuket Island ) after spending the summer there with an uncle. My uncle knew a retired MT fighter so I got some personal training from him for about 2 weeks  I guess I didn't get the same feeling and atmosphere from training in a camp but I still enjoyed myself and learnt how different the Thai's training regime is from some of the western MT training regime. The guy who was teaching me really gave me a hard time but well i guess it has helped me improve in MT.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 9, 2002)

Excellent, sounds like fun!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adrenaline _
> 
> *I just came back from Thailand ( Phuket Island ) after spending the summer there with an uncle. My uncle knew a retired MT fighter so I got some personal training from him for about 2 weeks  I guess I didn't get the same feeling and atmosphere from training in a camp but I still enjoyed myself and learnt how different the Thai's training regime is from some of the western MT training regime. The guy who was teaching me really gave me a hard time but well i guess it has helped me improve in MT. *


hard time?  I was beat with a stick, how bout you?  

Glad you trained in Thailand.  IMO, learning it from the country they're noted with is the best thing you can do to advance yourself.  The atmosphere is all around you.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Martial artist, tell us about your training in Thailand!  I'm going down to train at the Fairtex camp and another camp for a few weeks in December/ January.  I'd love to hear about your experience so I know what to look forward to.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## J-kid (Sep 12, 2002)

I am also thinking of going to thialand to train at fairtex camp ,. Please  tell me about your training


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 13, 2002)

In Thailand, I trained at a group that practiced in a stadium called Raja-danern or something like that.  It wasn't extensive private training like I got in Korea, but what was interesting was that it was also kinda a stadium and there would be lots of sport style muay thai.

A typical non-regular student schedule would have three hours of training.

One hour was for the basics.  Shield drills, etc.  The next 30-60 minutes would be technique and the next hour would be sparring and conditioning right after sparring.

I didn't have experience with a regular trainer, but they would practice from morning to 3, take a short break of an hour or two, and come back for conditioning like running, shin conditioning, jumping, etc.


----------



## adrenaline (Sep 15, 2002)

The guy who was teaching me, who was about 35 years old, was an retired MT fighter so basically the methods that he was taught he was teaching me and the type of training that he was given he did the same to me, and believe me it was hard!

In the morning, we would go for a light jog up and down a small beach. We would go back and forth about 4 times to get started. The I would be given a slight break. Then it was to the pads. We would so sets of 20 on each combination, that means 20 for the right hand/kick 20 for the left. Since we didnt have a ring, i was taught various ring strategies by placing bottles on each corner to get the idea of the area of the ring. The thai's will try to sneak in small tricks when they can. lol. For example, when in the clinch, he would try to place his glove over my mouth and nose and therefore stop me gaining oxygen. I don't know if any of you any others but there many more. We would finish then the day at about 3 pm since we started at about 10am. The personal training does help as you get more attention from the teacher and every mistake you make is notice where as in a camp the Khru can't exactly keep his eye on every student at the same time. 

I guess training in the Fairtex camp would be a different experience but even then you can always learn from anyone who has been training in Muay Thai for long enough to become a khru.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 15, 2002)

Sounds great!  I think i like the sound of your jog along the beach better than the 16k run I'll have to do every morning while at the camp...ugh.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## moonsquid (May 31, 2005)

I had also trained on Phuket island, at a camp though.  I must say that it was the best time of my life.  Everything from the weather to the trainers made it the most informative month of MT that I have ever had.  Sparring wtih "Chun" was something special.  I recommend it to everyone.  Phuket Muay Thai camp and gym.


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Jun 2, 2005)

lmao.i wonder how Phuket is pronounced


----------



## Spook (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm planning on going to the Phuket Muay Thai camp and gym next year. Glad to hear your experiences were good. Any advice or tips?


----------



## coulrophobe (Sep 12, 2005)

Mc Qoorbs said:
			
		

> lmao.i wonder how Phuket is pronounced


 it's pronounced foo-ket.  i wondered the same thing myself the first time i saw it.


----------



## Satt (Sep 13, 2005)

adrenaline said:
			
		

> I just came back from Thailand ( Phuket Island ) after spending the summer there with an uncle. My uncle knew a retired MT fighter so I got some personal training from him for about 2 weeks  I guess I didn't get the same feeling and atmosphere from training in a camp but I still enjoyed myself and learnt how different the Thai's training regime is from some of the western MT training regime. The guy who was teaching me really gave me a hard time but well i guess it has helped me improve in MT.


Hey there. I was there a couple years ago in Phuket. Did you get to fight in that ring in the main shopping area??? That was pretty fun to watch. The only bad thing was I have never been so surrounded by prostitutes in my whole life. I can't count how many times I got grabbed. LOL.


----------



## muaythaiart.com (Mar 30, 2006)

I sure training in Thailand is the best. In Thailand have many choice and you will understand thai life and can fight like Thais. Many customers in our shop always ask about possible to train at Thailand. I glad with you for experience in Thailand. I sure you will love it.


----------



## Jimi (Mar 31, 2006)

It is very enjoyable, I was on Phuket in 2003 for only a week, it was my 1st annvers./belated honeymoon so I did not take the one day of training too hard or serious. It was for my own enjoyment, not to put on a martial arts resume. I did get to spar a former Champ named Boon. He was well conditioned and polite. Everytime he threw a round kick at my left thigh I would leg check,step into a jab. I realized the big fat american had more arm reach than he expected, that's when he started throwing a lot of push kicks (TEEP) He was like get away from me fatman. He must have thought my stomach was a belly pad. HAHAHA. If any of you go to the Phuket Muay Thai Gym up in the hills, be respectfull to Boon & Chun, they will make your training fun. PEACE


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 3, 2006)

Phuket is pronounced POO KET.  Not fooket heh.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------

